# Kitten grinding teeth



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hiya

Probably nothing to worry about, but Molly, my nearly 5 month old kitten, started grinding her teeth for the first time last night. She seems to be doing it quite a lot (horrible sound!) 

Is she just teething, or should I be a bit more worried than that?

I feel like an overprotective mum!!


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds like your baby is teething!

The grinding maybe helping her to alleviate the pain or discomfort! If you notice that she is going off her food or looks like she is in a lot of pain I would take her to the vets but I'm pretty sure she will be fine based on what you have said  x


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

My poor little baby Buddy is teething...I found a tiny incisor tooth last night on the carpet and he hasn't been eating as much the past couple of days, I wouldn't say he grinds though, he just seems to be biting on toys alot more.


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

mezzer said:


> My poor little baby Buddy is teething...I found a tiny incisor tooth last night on the carpet and he hasn't been eating as much the past couple of days, I wouldn't say he grinds though, he just seems to be biting on toys alot more.


Awww bless.

You could put the tooth on a necklace like those fisherman do with shark teeth :lol: it would probably have to be a thread necklace though  hehe


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies 

She isnt off her food at all, which is good ... she isnt showing any outward signs of pain, but definately really grinding on one side. Have had a quick look in her mouth, though she isnt too impressed with that lol, and cant see any inflamation. Will keep a close eye on her


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

MissBethM said:


> Awww bless.
> 
> You could put the tooth on a necklace like those fisherman do with shark teeth :lol: it would probably have to be a thread necklace though  hehe


That would be great, I have quite a few teeth in my collection :lol: I collected some from each cat that i have when they were all teething


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

mezzer said:


> That would be great, I have quite a few teeth in my collection :lol: I collected some from each cat that i have when they were all teething


Eeeesh, in all my years of having cats I have yet to find a tooth  what a travesty!! I find lots of whiskers though :thumbup:


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> She isnt off her food at all, which is good ... she isnt showing any outward signs of pain, but definately really grinding on one side. Have had a quick look in her mouth, though she isnt too impressed with that lol, and cant see any inflamation. Will keep a close eye on her


Oh yes, they don't approve when you try to take a peek in their mouths!! Trying to get Tilly to have her Diazapham tablet was the biggest challenge I faced every day... she would hide the tablet in her mouth for AGES then I'd see it shoot out across the room


----------

